
Australia's NSA plans to hack Australian PCs - torified
https://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2020-02-19/powers-for-asd-spy-dark-web-australians/11980728
======
torified
Also, here's the former head of the ASD warning of the dangers of proceeding
in this direction: [https://www.smh.com.au/national/spying-on-our-own-
citizens-d...](https://www.smh.com.au/national/spying-on-our-own-citizens-
data-why-australia-must-tread-carefully-20190619-p51z4z.html)

------
coretx
If you _know_ they are criminal, this implies they are convicted by a judge.
Given such a scenario, you simply seize & order whatever you want to read.

Unless, you'd like to bypass the judicial / the rule of law. Then you do as
they propose.

------
simonblack
Don't the current 5-Eyes practices already include all of this?

"I'll spy on your people, you will spy on my people."

~~~
torified
Yes but this goes even beyond just spying and gives them the ability to
offensively hack citizens PCs.

From the other link I posted:

"ASD has legal and policy coverage to do offensive cyber operations against
selected foreign targets. But this is not intelligence – it goes well beyond
gathering information and into the realm of actively disrupting people or
organisations overseas by damaging their data and computers. But doing this in
Australia is an entirely different matter.

It was disturbing to hear Home Affairs Minister Peter Dutton say last year
this will be done with the necessary warrants. There are no warrants for
computer or data disruption in Australia – it is just plain illegal. Warrants
under the Telecommunications Interception and Access Act approved by a judge
or the Attorney General only permit interception and access for the purpose of
gathering information/intelligence. There is no equivalent law for computer
disruption,except for the law that says it is illegal – no exceptions. So we
are talking here about a whole new legal framework."

That's the former head of the ASD warning everyone.

